# 20 Gal Hex I want a new setup



## tigastt (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello everyone, I've had my 20 Gal Hex for a while now, and only Guppies survive  I Started with 3 and now there's 20+ or even more.. I give them away every 2months but they just keep on breeding. I really don't want to breed.. I know hex is a hard tank to put fishes on. But I'm planning on redoing my tank. I want to remove all females and baby guppies and just leave 2 Male Guppies and add the following below:

Neon Blue Gourami
Flame Dwarf Gourami
2 Cory Cats
2 Red Mickey Mouse
Red Cherry Shrimp
Some Plants (debating because it's hex)

Or is this overkill ?

Hoping experts can chime in and help.. Thanks in advance!


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

The two gouramis may get into it and the shrimp will only successfully reproduce and babies survive if you plant it with tall plants and ground cover. It is not over kill


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

You should probably get more corys and drop the shrimp, don't take my word too strongly because I'm new to keeping shrimp but gouramis are predatory, the few times I've kept shrimp in the past a sparkling gourami managed to shred them, I would think maybe 5 corys and no shrimp would work, but the tank does sound pretty cool


----------



## tigastt (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks for both of your replies.

Okay, I'm not going to get a shrimp anymore and just add 2 snails maybe.
So 

2 Male Guppies 
Neon Blue Gourami
Flame Dwarf Gourami
2 Cory Cats
2 Red Mickey Mouse
2 snails 
Some Plants 

I attached my current setup for everyone to see.. See how crowded it is


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

With a tall tank like that those gouramis are going to make it look crowded...maybe try croaking or sparkling ones?


----------



## tigastt (Nov 18, 2015)

FistSlaminElite said:


> With a tall tank like that those gouramis are going to make it look crowded...maybe try croaking or sparkling ones?


Awesome! Thanks for this great advice.. I'll check Sparkling Gourami


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

You should, they're so beautiful


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

you need more corys as they prefer to be in groups


----------



## tigastt (Nov 18, 2015)

Summer said:


> you need more corys as they prefer to be in groups


Mixed corys or what 1 type ? Like 5 you think ?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

all the same type. at least 5 yea


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

You want to think about the cories for that tank. You do not have much length with most of the volume being in the height. If you are going to consider them, consider the smaller ones, like panda or metae. Dwarf cories like habrosus would be even better to get a proper size school.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Two snails can quickly become way to many. Watch their numbers. I love snails, but know from personal experience, one can become dozens in a short time. 

Love the looks of the tank. What are the measurements on it?


----------



## nebusoi (Jan 5, 2016)

You do not want to come close to stocking at 100% on this tank. I've had a 20 gallon hex for too long, and it's like a death trap. I've learned so much about fish disease and treatment by having this tank. It's been very sad. The lowest number of corydoras recommended is four. I've had more, but when I did, one group of species developed fin rot and died. I've only had luck with tiger barbs in this tank and they grew so big that they killed everything else, and eventually died themselves. I cannot stress enough how often you need to do water changes in this aquarium. Bubbles, great circulation, and an awesome filter are must. 

At the moment, I am cycling a new 40 gallon normal shaped tank to transfer what I have left of the last batch of fish which are three albino corys, and three cherry barbs. My betta just passed away last weekend. For the record, I do plan on getting the corys and barbs some more friends when I switch them over. 

Good luck to you!


----------

